# DSL works, phone doesn't



## boil2win (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm on the Bell South/AT&T self install plan. It's been up and running for several years. Phone and DSL all run on same red and green wires. 2 weeks ago the phone died, but our DSL is still working. I've tried a phone in all the jacks to no avail, even on the jack that the modem is plugged into. I took my phone out to the NID and plugged it into the test jack. Phone works there.

What's up with that?


----------



## Blue Jay (Jul 23, 2011)

The green wire is open someplace after the jack in the NID. Use a volt meter and check across the red and green starting at the NID should see 50 VDC. If no voltage pull the plug in the NID and check the red and green for a short.


----------



## boil2win (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks, Blue Jay
I didn't have 50vdc at the bridge on the NID. So I put a different plug into the jack and got 50v on that lead.  I changed out the "pigtail, and now the phone works.  Thanks so much.
boil2win


----------



## Blue Jay (Jul 23, 2011)

No problem. I spent 30 years working for local phone company so I have an edge when it comes to this kind of thing. Did not have DSL yet when I retired but talking with tecks I found out all that is needed is the ring side (red) of the line for it to work.


----------

